# Average price?



## AcesHighSays (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have contacted several breeders on the east coast (CT, NY, NJ) and their price range really varied - from $900 to $2,000. Can someone please give me a benchmark? 

Would the price be less if I were to look more south or Midwest? 


Thank you in advance,
Anna


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in Illinois and I paid $1,800 for Whimsy and she is more then worth every penny!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm in Pa and you should expect to pay around 2000.00. Please be careful to buy from an ethical breeder. There are some bad breeders and puppymills in this area and getting a dog from them could mean, health problem, not the correct temperament or might not even look like a havanese. Check out the Delaware Valley Havanese club. They have a breeder referral list. You want a breeder that starts housebreaking, socializes, shows their dogs, does all the required OFFA health testing etc etc. Good luck!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've paid $2000-$2500 for a Hav puppy but the general rate in our area (SE is $1500-2000 from reputable breeders. You can contact the HCA breeder referal person also.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, not sure anymore , but worth every penny.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

As Dave pointed out to me, it is not the original costs, but the yearly costs, LOL.
I have seen all price ranges in the south too...1200 is about as low as I have seen on sites for a puppy
Don't over look the ones HRI has for adoption...


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

$1600-1800 for a well-bred puppy from a responsible breeder who does all the health testing required is a reasonable range to pay. Whatever you decide, please make sure the breeder you choose not only does health testing of the sire and dam, but that the sire and dam have actually passed the tests. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

You can find them anywhere from 1,500 to 2,500.

Do your homework before going for the cheap pup, sometimes paying a bit more saves you money and headache down the road.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda came from a well respected breeder in FL - she was $2000. That is the average price for a puppy in this area. Just remember you are making an investment in a dog that has ~ 15 year life span. That's only about $130 per year. The real cost can come in the form of vet bills for genetic ailments. Hence the logic behind purchasing from a breeder who is doing everything possible to provide you with a healthy puppy that will give you many years of joy.

Another alternative is Havanese Rescue if the health testing is not a big issue for you...


----------



## AcesHighSays (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## AcesHighSays (Dec 23, 2011)

waybrook said:


> Panda came from a well respected breeder in FL - she was $2000. That is the average price for a puppy in this area. Just remember you are making an investment in a dog that has ~ 15 year life span. That's only about $130 per year. The real cost can come in the form of vet bills for genetic ailments. Hence the logic behind purchasing from a breeder who is doing everything possible to provide you with a healthy puppy that will give you many years of joy.
> 
> Another alternative is Havanese Rescue if the health testing is not a big issue for you...


Thanks a lot for your comment, depreciating the cost over 15 years doesn't make the net sound sooo bad.

Just wondering, how bad are the vet bills? What vet costs should I expect in the life of the Havanese, are there more expenses at the beginning or end?

Also, I will check out Havanese Rescue.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AcesHighSays said:


> Thanks a lot for your comment, depreciating the cost over 15 years doesn't make the net sound sooo bad.
> 
> Just wondering, how bad are the vet bills? What vet costs should I expect in the life of the Havanese, are there more expenses at the beginning or end?
> 
> Also, I will check out Havanese Rescue.


If your dog stays healthy, there are the initial puppy well-visits, puppy shots, and spay or neuter. (Neutering the boys is quite a bit cheaper) After that, there is just the annual physical, plus regular heartworm, flea and tick prevention. (and while it's not a "vet" bill, don't forget grooming costs unless you plan to learn to do it all yourself)

BUT... One mishap can send the vet bills soaring. Kodi ate something (most likely a "Greenie" that caused a partial obstruction, leading to a bunch of tests and a few days in the hospital. In the scheme of things, nothing major... he didn't need surgery or anything, they gave him some meds, kept him on IV fluids and monitored him. The whole escapade ended up costing over $1600!!! So you do need to plan for the unexpected, even though the health care costs shouldn't be THAT bad for a healthy dog on an ongoing basis.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

The other thing to consider is pet insurance. There is a thread about that very subject on here somewhere. We have friends who have 2 labs and wouldn't be without it. I've thought about it, but haven't really done much research. Panda's not been "sick", but has had the expense of spaying and then maintenance meds (heartworm/flea) and shots. Depends on where you live also. We are in a small town in rural south GA. Our vet costs are dramatically less than what others pay in a large city....


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, yes yes. You want to avoid any sources that doesn't meet high standards such as health testings (you have to actually see results with your own eyes, not just be told they test) showing, socializing, and potty training. NEVER go through a middle party, I know of someone that just bought a Havanese puppy through a 3rd party and she didn't realize she was buying from a puppy mill. Her puppy doesn't even look like a Havanese, with a really big underbite, long dangly legs, really bad cow hocks, and a broken tail. The dog looks like a weird shih tzu. If you can't afford the $1500-$2000 right now, no worries, just save up and wait until you're in a better financial position. The cost of a puppy is just the first thing, then you have vet bills, grooming, food, equipment, classes, etc. You are better off waiting patiently for a beautiful healthy, happy pup than a potentially unhealthy, unsound pet that you are responsible for the rest if its life.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I paid 1200 for Maya from a breeder in Cleveland. She came with a 3 year heath gurantee , was micro chipped and had several tests done on her prior to coming home.


----------



## Radhika753 (Dec 29, 2011)

Try $1305 minimum for a dog in NZ Quarantine.


----------

